# Convert AOL Picture Clippings to recognizable JPEG/JPG???



## macgrrrl (Jun 18, 2005)

I have AOL for MAC OSX and I am using OS X 10.3.9. I have a bunch of PICT files that I dragged onto my desktop from AOL email. AOL calls these files Picture Clippings with a .jpg on the end. But they aren't a regular .jpg/.jpeg. 

I tried uploading these AOL pics onto a popular picture developing website so I can have printed copies made but the site only accepts .jpeg/.jpg/.jpe. So, I tried changing the extension but it didn't upload. I also tried resaving the picture in Adobe Photoshop but the website wouldn't recognize the Adobe file even though it was a .jpeg. 

I am trying to convert these pics b/c they are the only ones I have left after losing 100's of photos during a failed back up. If anyone can help me save what memories I have left, please respond.  I appreciate any suggestions.


 ::angel::


----------



## mdnky (Jun 18, 2005)

If you can open them with the Preview app, try exporting from there to a JPG.  Make sure you choose the options button and set the quality to best.

If that doesn't work, try zipping one you don't mind others seeing and attaching it to this thread.  That way those trying to help you can try things first and see if it works.


----------



## macgrrrl (Jun 19, 2005)

ok here is an example of a file that i am having trouble with.  it wouldn't open in Preview.  i need to convert to a normal, recognizable jpeg/jpg.


aoladp://MA8818468-0005/007_4A.jpg  (see attachment).

even this website considered it unrecognizable when i uploaded it.  damn AOL!

good luck!  let me know who conquers this mystery.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 19, 2005)

Use Elements or Photoshop to open the images, then save them out as jpgs. Just changing the dot extension on the file doesn't change what the file is.


----------



## macgrrrl (Jun 19, 2005)

i tried Adobe Photoshop before and it wasn't working.  but i figured out another way to do this.  

in Adobe Photoshop, i went to FILE then IMPORT then PICT Resource.  From there, I clicked on the AOL picture clipping I needed and clicked OPEN.  In the PICT Resource window i clicked Preview and then OK.  After the picture opened up, I went to FILE and then SAVE AS.  I left the format type as JPEG and changed the file name including a .jpeg extension on the end.  Then clicked SAVE.  When the JPEG Options window opened, I left everything as is and clicked OK.  THAT WORKED!  The files were then recognizable as a normal JPEG and not this AOL crap.  I just hope the resolution is good when I go to print these.  Wish me luck!

Thanks to everyone for their advice!


----------

